
Intel Makes a Big Bet on Driverless Car Technology - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/13/business/dealbook/intel-mobileye-autonomous-cars-israel.html
======
thinkling
Discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856551)

